# Le 2000 meraviglie di Moodywop.



## Elisa68

_...There can be only one_
_This rage that lasts a thousand years_
_Will soon be gone_
_Magic - it's a kind of magic..._



*Congratulazioni, Carlo*.


----------



## combustion

*Vorrei scriverti qualcosa di carino per farti dei super-compimenti... ma dal momento che sono negatissima rischierei di arrivaro in ritardo come sempre... ti dico allora SUPERCONGRATULAZIONI*
*e spero che vada bene lo stesso!*
*CIAO CARLO, GRAZIE!!!*
*comby*


----------



## lsp

Carlo, you’ve changed WR for the better, in 2000 meaningful, generous, precise, thoughtful, genuine, nuanced, heartfelt, chic, sincere, significant, crucial, important, decisive, humane, vital, compassionate, broad, open-mined, educational, valuable, fun, worthy, notable, treasured, classy, eminent, tasteful, relevant, precious, dear, prized, vast, priceless, helpful, considered, provocative, kind, bighearted, wide-ranging, sharp, distinctive, individual, unique, elegant, unparalleled, personal, touching, stylish, funny, classic, sophisticated, tender, devoted, affectionate, reasoned, enjoyable, learned, pleasurable, agreeable, delightful, humble, amusing, droll, entertaining, comical, subdued, clever, interesting, engaging, fascinating, appealing, remarkable, stimulating, motivating, deferential, reverential, inspiring, uncommon, invigorating, insightful, rousing, refreshing, uplifting, reassuring, cool, stirring, fair, even, impartial, current, exceptional, matchless, inimitable, irreplaceable, rare, experienced, esteemed, cherished, respected, archetypal, appreciated, awesome, grand, polite, splendid, tremendous, astounding, unassuming, modest, unpretentious, magnanimous, giving, unstinting, charitable, profound, caring, sympathetic, gentle, thorough, benevolent, courteous, authentic, real, true, complete, smart, clever, gifted, intellectual, researched, untainted, unaffected, unusual, pure, objective, sui generis, balanced, unprejudiced, earnest, warm, deep, genial, perceptive, astonishing, clued-in, unequaled, knowledgeable, supreme, informed, erudite, intelligent, aware, bright, quick, able, reliable, accurate, amazing, sensational, wonderful, spectacular, marvelous, phenomenal, impressive, consummate, edifying, enlightening, obliging, supportive, talented, extensive, inclusive, welcoming, friendly, convivial posts. These 200 words are _one-tenth _of the 2000 reasons we have to thank you!


----------



## ElaineG

LSP has said it all (200 ways).  Thank you and Alex for everything.  Everything you bring to forum is so special, perhaps what's amazing is that in all 2000 posts there is not only not a single wasted post, but nary a wasted word.  Never a paw put wrong....

It's an astonishing act of grace and balance, and we are all lucky to be your virtual students.

Con affetto,

Eliane


----------



## Saoul

Carlo... che dire... 

sono senza parole. E questo ti assicuro è un caso più unico che raro.

Posso chiamarti Froderaic, o padrone? Cosa preferisci? Dì soltanto una parola... ed io ubbidirò!


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulazione Carlo!

 *Yes, as the ladies said.......

Grazie tante,
Cuchu
*​


----------



## Alfry

Come direbbe una nostra cara amica, Carlo, stending ovescion for iù ....
E' difficile applaudire, suonare il tamburello, soffiare nella trombetta, agitare le mani, fare la hola, lanciare i coriandoli, ballare, fare le ombre cinesi, assaggiare la torta della festa, ballare il tango...  ecc ecc... tutt'assieme in segno di giubilo, ma immagina che io stia facendo tutto questo mentre ti scrivo la presente 

Sì sì, there can be only one, ... sì ma..... occhio alla testa


----------



## coppergirl

*Congratulations to my favourite anglophile in the WRF!  You know more about BE than we do!*

*All the best!*


----------



## heidita

I have noticed this nice white cat on the English forum, which would just perfectly match with my beautiful black one!

Nice posts, alex.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## moodywop

Thank you, Elisa, Comby, Lsp, Elaine, Heidi, Coppergirl, Alfry, Cuchu and Saoul. But I'm just a _guappo umorale _(mmm, sounds better in English) with an unhealthy obsession with language(s).
Elisa, now everyone knows we communicate through song lyrics (oh well, we're teenagers at heart). Comby, ti posso adottare? Lsp, I'm speechless in standard Italian so I'll say it in Neapolitan: _m'ha fatt' fa' russ' comm'a nu puparuolo!_ Now come on! _Chic? Classy? _You've heard my accent! Oh well, only yesterday I posted saying my online persona isn't the real me You will find out for yourself if you come and visit here. Elaine, actually Alex hates my WR addiction. He feels neglected and runs around the flat howling and knocking things off shelves _per dispetto._ Coppergirl, I could tell you were a _vera signora _from your first post. Heidi, expect a PM from Alex. Cuchu, I'll never forget you persuaded me to keep my nickname .
Saoul, tu senza parole?! Tu, Alfry e Necsus meritate la "most helpful forero" award ex aequo.
Alfre'! "Stending ovescion for iù"? Could that be our pizzaiola friend from Rome, N.J.? _Ma a vuo' f'nisc' i fa' 'o guaglione? Mo' c'arriva 'o criatur' aja fa' 'o role model!_

_PS Vorrei anche ringraziare tutti i foreros di IE che studiano l'italiano e che, con le loro domande, mi hanno aiutato ad apprezzare meglio le sfumature infinite della mia lingua_


----------



## winnie

Carissimo Carlo,
tutto è gia stato detto e scritto, non mi resta quindi che associarmi a quanto brillantemente esposto dagli amici di E/I .

Grazie di tutto.


----------



## Eugin

*Complimenti nel tuo secondo milestone, Carlo!!!  *

Thanks a lot for the times you taught me a little bit more of your beautiful language!! You make me love questa lingua even further!!! 

Send my regards to your spectacular Salerno!!! 

All the best for you and your cute kitty!!! (is it Alex?)

and keep those excellent posts coming!!!


----------



## beatrizg

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 2000!!!!​


----------



## maxiogee

I've been in touch with the Fraud Office.
You are to be investigated under the Misleading Tradenames Act of 1999.
Diligent research has shown prima facie evidence that you are not moody at all.
Your woppiness is not - at the moment - being doubted.  

Congratulations on the two grand!


----------



## moodywop

Grazie, Winnie. Non posso che ripetere quello che ho già detto: _si' nu vero signore!_

Grazie, beatriz. Sei molto gentile.

Eugin, no wonder you like Salerno! Argentina won 2-0 in the Salerno stadium last night. My pupils tell me there was a huge crowd shouting "Maradona" outside the hotel where the team stayed 

Tony, not only am I 100% prime wop but "moodywop" is now a registered trademark. It's going to be a clothesline that will sell like hot cakes among my fellow guidos in New Jersey


----------



## la reine victoria

_Congratulations!_
_Thank you!_
_Best Wishes!_​ 
_* Dear Carlo  *_​ 
** * * * * **​ 


_*A small token of my affection for you. Please feel free to sell it if you don't like it. It is a valuable collector's item.*_​ 
*PS: Please send more of these. I yearn for them. View attachment 2852*​ 


_Baci e abbracci,_
_LRV_​


----------



## DesertCat

_Carlo, I'm glad you're obsessed with language because all of the sample sentences you provide are so helpful. You and Alex are both wonderful.  

~Alice

_


----------



## moodywop

Thank you, LRV. I love the tea set. Some Orange Pekoe is brewing at this very moment. Alex (a.k.a. _hairywop_) was wondering if they do matching cat bowls He's quite partial to Royal Doulton china. I've run out of sun-dried tomatoes. Will a jar of grilled aubergines do?

Desertcat, here's one more sample sentence: _Sei una simpaticona e spero di sentirti quando verrai in Italia _


----------



## la reine victoria

Carlo: I have the Keeper of the Royal Antiques busily employed in searching the display cabinets for a fine piece of Royal Doulton for Alex. Meanwhile this whimsical piece is on its way. Hand-made by Princess Beatrice, during her pottery lesson, I find it rather avant-garde but she would like you to have it, the dear child.

The aubergines would, indeed, be gratefully received. They are absent from the Royal household.

Thank you so much.  A hug for Hairywop.


La Reine V


----------



## TrentinaNE

Caro Carlo,

Sei meraviglioso!  Grazie di tutto.

Con affetto,
Elisabetta


----------



## fenixpollo

Notice how many posters in this thread call you by name? For me, that shows what a strong connection and impression you make on your fellow forer@s.

*Happy Postiversary.... Carlo!  *


----------



## emma42

Carlo, you prolific Italian, you!

Now, just admit it, Alex wrote most of those posts, didn't he?

HAPPY POSTIVERSARY

And will you please stop having better English than wot I hav got!

Here's to many more.

"The size of his brain was only exceeded by the size of his................library!"

x x x x x x x x x​


----------



## panjandrum

Congratulations Carlo.

It's always a sign of deep thought coming my way when Alex appears on the screen.  I think your posts are good too 

Hard questions and fascinating discussion on the search for understanding.  Great stuff, and more power to you.


----------



## moodywop

Thank you, Emma, Fenix and Panji. Emma, you're so wicked! Fenix, Alex licks his whiskers every time he sees your avatar. Panji, what can I say but thank you for your kindness and patience?


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## GenJen54

Bravo, Carlo, from me and this little guy! We're always thrilled to see your smiling face in Cultura!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations and congratulations and extra congratulations for good measure!  Your posts run deep, Carlo - I look forward to seeing many more.

2,000 thanks,
Chaska


----------



## moodywop

Thank you, LancelOt. Thank you, GenJen. Your warmth and empathy are boundless. Chaska, your words mean more to me than you'll ever know.


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations Carlo! Thanks for your enthusiasm, honesty and help.


----------



## geve

To a fine gentleman I only (too) recently met: Congratulations!  
I _knew_ there were some very nice people in the forums I don't visit, _too_... 
I'm glad there's a playground at the crossroad of all languages, which allows our paths to cross in a so very enriching way. 

Oh, and I'm a cats lover too


----------



## moodywop

Thank you, Tim. In Italian I'd say: _troppo buono! _The enthusiam waxes and wanes, the honesty is just a goal and as for the help, it should be me thanking you! 

Geve, _il piacere è reciproco. _Cat-lovers seem to be in the majority at WR so let me say that I love dogs just as much


----------

